# What do you carry for firearm?



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I carry my Glock 27, everyday IWB I got a cheapo IWB holster that works pretty good! SO what do you guys carry?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

My carry weapon is a Charter Arms 38 special, 2" detective model. It is loaded with 5 "special" loads 135 grain, teflon core. Fast to pull, fast to shoot and no thinking involved. I'm good at no thinking...I practice it daily.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll be able to respond to this thread here in about a week when the XDs come out. The big draw back is its a 5+1, unlike the Neo Matrix Glocks that have what, 32 rounds? Instead of spray and pray, its going to be one shot one kill if attacked. Although, I hope there's no more than 6 attackers. lol.

Right now its my s&w 915 15 shot with one of those Mikes holsters.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Which XDs are you getting caliber wise?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

.45ACP (Micro). single stack, holds 5+1, Barrel is 3.3 inches!!! Overall length is 6.3 inches. 1 inch thick! and empty is 21 ounces. ::clapping:: ::clapping:: ::clapping::

http://www.xdspistol.com/


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

A Ruger SP101 in .357 mag.

I can load it with various 38spl or .357 rounds, so it can be as mild or hot as I need it to be. I'm partial to stainless revolvers in survival conditions. They're good for outdoor/heavy weather use and shrug off water, dirt and debre... unlike many semi-automatics. You really have to mess up a stainless wheel gun before it will fail to function.

I've considered a 44mag for the same reason. You can load 44 Russian, 44spl or 44 mag in the same gun. I like the versatility.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

AnvilIron said:


> A Ruger SP101 in .357 mag.
> 
> I can load it with various 38spl or .357 rounds, so it can be as mild or hot as I need it to be. I'm partial to stainless revolvers in survival conditions. They're good for outdoor/heavy weather use and shrug off water, dirt and debre... unlike many semi-automatics. You really have to mess up a stainless wheel gun before it will fail to function.
> 
> I've considered a 44mag for the same reason. You can load 44 Russian, 44spl or 44 mag in the same gun. I like the versatility.


My next one after the XDs .45 is going to be a 357 mag also. And yes, stainless is the way to go. I want to learn how to use the speed loaders. Will be consulting with you here in a few weeks about a revolver. Will look into the SP101.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

If possible guys, would it be possible for you to show a pic of your edc, its just here in England we are kept 1 million miles away from fire arms, be nice to take a look at your different guns, it's extra work to post pics, so don't worry if you aint got the time, it's just nice to look at these mechanicaly sound bits of precise equipment.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Peter P. - 
Link to SP101 pic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruger_SP-101 
It's a fairly small frame revolver for .357. Notice the low profile ramped front sight and the hammer-spur that tops out just below the top line of the frame. Both of these features keep the handgun from catching on clothing, etc when being drawn. With the exception of length, 38 caliber cartridges have the same chambering dimension as the .357 (the.357 is just an extended 38 cal. round) and therefore will chamber and fire safely in the .357 handgun. The reverse is not true&#8230; a .357 round will not fit in a 38 caliber chamber because that chamber is not deep enough to accept the longer casing.

Link to .44 mag: 



 The .44 mag is a larger frame, but has much of the same configuration characteristics of the SP101. The Smith and Wesson Model 629 .44 mag "Backpacker" or "Mountain Gun" is short barrel model and very popular with hunting and fishing guides in the wilder parts of the US.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I was wondering why the ramped front site was designed like that, now I know! I did know that the hidden hammer (bodyguard) was for being able to put it in your pants without it going off. Not that much of a kick, or at least thats how the guy was doing it in the video (smooth). And I love the spin on that thing. I think the speed loaders is what gets me with these guns. I would love to learn how to do that in a split second.


----------



## swrep (Mar 19, 2012)

For around the house, I carry a .380 (S&W) in my front pocket just so I have something. A couple of years ago, I was working on my truck and had to run down to the NAPA store for some parts. When I returned, I saw a guy at my gate trying to get in, but my two large dogs were keeping him at bay.
I live back up in the trees on a hill with only one road in and out, so I was surprised he showed up in my remote location.
I stopped short and approached him with my hand in my pocket on the .380. When he spun around, I expected to see a knife or firearm.
Turns out, he was an illegal from Mexico and very high on drugs. I could tell he was no threat, but I was worried about his 3 amigos coming out of the woods.
I called 911 and they removed him but there were a few moments of me counting my .380 rounds. Let's see, 4 guys, 7 rounds..........
This is a case where all those guns in the safe of my house weren't going to do me any good. I'm glad I was packing something!
Since then, I still have that .380 but also take a .357 in the truck to run my errands.
They were guys off the freeway a couple of miles away that ran out of gas and were foraging for items they could steal and sell for gas money.
Lock and load!


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

glock 23 and galco royal guard IWB. Love it


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I wish I could figure out how to conceal a rifle...I mean really, why fight with a handgun if you can have a rifle?

::redsnipe::


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm extremely jealous of you guys who can carry!

Here in NJ, if you stop anywhere that deviates from your journey to/from the firing range, then you are committing a felony with a mandatory 5 year sentence. That's even if you have you firearms secured and mags separated from the firearm (unarmed naturally, because having loaded mags is another felony in this state).


----------



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

I carry my Taurus PT24/7 Pro Compact DS in a Crossbreed Supertuck. The name is quite fitting since it's literally with me 24/7. The only time I didn't have it with me since getting my CHL is once when I had to go into a post office. It carries 13+1 9mm in a nice, small package I can conceal effortlessly with any of my clothes including tee shirts my size(aka not baggy).

Here's my review of my 24/7:


----------



## Nuclearcujo (Apr 22, 2012)

I presently carry a Beretta 92FS. I hope to upgrade that to a Springfield XDM .45 in the next few weeks. Got to love the great state of Pennsylvania that is a Shall issue state.

***Update, just purchased it from my local shop.***

Untitled by FireFighterDad, on Flickr


----------



## bass4x4 (May 15, 2012)

I carry a Ruger SR9c in Mitch Rosen leather.


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

I also currently have a Ruger SP101 & it shoots real nice. Even when loaded with a hot .357 load my wife will still shoot it & not complain...now that is something  . I really like the Ruger SR9c myself also. I plan, when re-employed again-long story, to get one in 9mm so I can use all that ammo that is just sitting since I am 9mm less. I also have a Bersa .380 that I used to carry, but was told by many that it was too small to be a good CCW. AlotToLearn, you should move accross the river to Pa. I walked into the sheriff's office, filled out a form & handed over $20. & walked out with my Pa licence to carry firearms 20 mins later.


----------



## wolfrem68 (Apr 11, 2012)

Started with a Sig Pro which was tooo heavy. Switched to a S&W .40c and just bought my wife a XD 9 sub compact. Either of the latter two are great to carry. We are fortunate in Texas to be able to CCW, I feel for the people in NJ where it is a felony to have a firearm with you. 
By the way, there is plenty of room in my area for new comers to move. Just a thought.


----------



## wolfrem68 (Apr 11, 2012)

Started with a Sig Pro which was tooo heavy. Switched to a S&W .40c and just bought my wife a XD 9 sub compact. Either of the latter two are great to carry. We are fortunate in Texas to be able to CCW, I feel for the people in NJ where it is a felony to have a firearm with you. 
By the way, there is plenty of room in my area for new comers to move. Just a thought.


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

All DA pocket revolvers are fragile, and Charter is more fragile and likely to be out of time than most. I use a Keltec PF-9 pocket autoloader.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ruger LCP in front right pocket 90% of the time when it's warm like today.

When it's colder out, or I'm checking out the back of the property I carry a Glock 19 in a Tagua Quik-Draw belt holster.

I live in an Open-Carry state that is Shall Issue.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

preop said:


> All DA pocket revolvers are fragile, and Charter is more fragile and likely to be out of time than most. I use a Keltec PF-9 pocket autoloader.


 The clown is gone , but just so folks know , the above is bullshit.


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

I currenty use a Ruger sp101 in 357mag. Looking to purchase a Ruger SR 9c in 9mm.


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival (Mar 3, 2012)

I carry my Springfield XD-9 subcompact, or a kel-tec (PF9 or P3AT).


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> The clown is gone , but just so folks know , the above is bullshit.


I know, I had a Charter U/C Lite , it rattled a bit, but it was in time, and shot good.I only got rid of it and the Smith 642 because of me drinking the 9mm Kurz Kool-Aide.


----------



## Bullet1234 (Jun 10, 2012)

All DA pocket revolvers are fragile ???????????????? WHAT,,,,, I THINK NOT.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Picked up a new Glock 23 gen 4 in 40 cal a week ago. woohoo! I couldn't wait for the Springfield 45 XDS. Will get it when it finally ships.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's what I should have got. You can get a 40 to 9 conversion barrel from Lone Wolf, and / or a 357 Sig barrel for that slide


----------



## Bullet1234 (Jun 10, 2012)

Smith & Wesson 337 Air Lite Ti 38spl Lightest 38 ever!
Glock 22 40 cal
Browning Hi-Power 9

Mostly the S&W


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

My HK USP .45 Cal - light weight polymer, spec ops battle proven, accurate, durable, make to fire +P+, with double stack mag and holds 12 rounds of the big, beefy, manstopper round that can stop a charging man by hitting him harder than a sledge hammer, and just looks mean


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I rotate between a Glock 19, 36, Colt LWT Commander XSE, Kimber tactical II, and a DB 9.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

A gun is a tool. I carry what works for what I may run into. Everything from a Keltec 32 to a blackhawk 44. If it am going somewhere bad with a higher probability of need I carry a high cap sw 9 and the 32 along with the knife that I always have with me.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

1911s


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

My EDC is a Springfield Armory MK45 1911 that has been customized a little. I also carry a Colt 10mm Delta Elite on occasion that I have had for many years now. I use a Galco leather holster and have a 4 position leather holster I just picked up and like it too. It is nice that Ga is an open carry state too!!!!!


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

I now have the Ruger SR9c & gave the Ruger SP101 to my wife for her protection.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

if I do carry it's open, for that you need it to be a long gun. Last two times out there's a s&w in the glove box of the bov and a 12 g mossy or my sks. the sks is a lot more comfy to carry than the shotgun.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruger SR9C and two 17 round mags loaded with Winchester Ranger +P+ "T" (Black Talon / Law Enforcment only)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in a rural area between two very small towns. Violent crime is rare, but I feel naked without a weapon of some sort.
I'm always wearing a handgun (in the open) around the farm, and if i go to town there's either a Taurus 605 (357 mag snub) or a Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special in my front pocket. Sometimes I carry both (one on belt, one in pocket).
In my truck at all times is a Taurus 65, 4" 357 magnum in the console and a 12 ga pump under the back seat.
I'm partial to 1911's, but they are kinda uncomfortable in a IWB when you are sitting down.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my beretta fs is my best friend in the world it goes everywhere with me, but i do carry my sr22.


----------



## readygirl (Sep 8, 2012)

These are my girls P90-.45 / P95-9MM, I have one or the other with me at all times. I work at a hospital in Cincy, the parking garage can be a scary place at night, or really anytime....


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wow! those are super nice!


----------



## Xplorer (May 8, 2012)

mmm, Rugers. Nice picks, although the .45's always seemed abit of a overkill IMO. I guess if you want to shoot cars & bears they would be fine.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> mmm, Rugers. Nice picks, although the .45's always seemed abit of a overkill IMO. I guess if you want to shoot cars & bears they would be fine.


"No one who has ever survived a gunfight ever wished for a smaller gun or less ammo." Clint Smith

If I'm in fear for my life, I want my opponent DRT (dead right there). That's why I prefer at the minimum a 357 magnum; 44's are nice, as are 45's.
Remember, a 9mm MAY expand, but a 45 will never shrink.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

*my edc*

one of my 1911s in memory of my brother a cotton custom leather and a galco miami classic


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

readygirl said:


> these are my girls p90-.45 / p95-9mm, i have one or the other with me at all times. I work at a hospital in cincy, the parking garage can be a scary place at night, or really anytime....


Now that's a Smart Young Lady!......You go Girl! ....You take care too and be careful!

I gotta P-90 DC in Stainless...I LOVE that gun!!!

SSGT


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Xplorer said:


> mmm, Rugers. Nice picks, although the .45's always seemed abit of a overkill IMO. I guess if you want to shoot cars & bears they would be fine.


Actually a .45 aint much on cars and bears but its horribly destructive on a human body!....I carried a 1911 17 years out of 22 in the Army....and even carried it after being issued a M-9...Most people regret ever seeing a 9mm in the Army...ALWAYS a royal pain in the arse...cracks in frames...barrels...breakdowns....lack of stopping power(Full metal jackets...no Hollow points in the military) but the old .45 starts out being about the size of a well expanded 9mm LOL...It works and it works QUICKLY!


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

To be completely honest, I don't have a pistol yet to carry. That is what I would consider a downfall in my preps. I don't have the money to actually buy one so for now I will have to just hope they mess with me at home. Although the only home defense I have besides hand-on-hand is a single shot .410 and most say that will just piss them off. So I carry what skills I have at that certain time when a controversy happens.

Derek (WVTactics)


----------

